# New Taijiquan and baguazhang music



## Sean Kovarovic (Jun 12, 2020)

Check out these new albums from Bagua Joe. My artwork on the covers!  Taijiquan snd Baguazhang related music 
Insurgents by Bagua Joe
Energy Plus Time by Bagua Joe


----------

